# Feeding time



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Bebe feeding his new best buddy Louie, I can see one seed passing beaks!:loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is SO sweet! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You are an excellent photographer with some very photogenic subject's...thank you for sharing yet another awesome shot...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, they are so devoted to each other, glad they're such good friends


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Jonah said:


> You are an excellent photographer with some very photogenic subject's...thank you for sharing yet another awesome shot...


I only post the good ones, there are many that are not too good. I just sometimes get lucky and catch them at the right moment.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that's true birdie love!  
I also have a couple pictures of my Luigi feeding his mate Goldilocks where the food exchange is visible.


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome shot of a precious moment. What sweethearts they are!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That's one of my favourite things to see budgies doing. Well caught on camera and what gorgeous budgies you have


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww this is so cute..


----------

